# ropes, Double braided vs Solid braided



## climb4fun (Oct 8, 2012)

i have only used a double braid (a rubber band of one to top it off) and im looking at getting a new suspension line. what (if any) is the difference in the feel of climbing a Solid braid compared to a double braid? while climbing i do use an ascender and i use a figure 8 to repel. sometimes i srt, sometimes i double line, just depends on my mood. any advise is appreciated. basicly im looking for a good all around rope.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 8, 2012)

Why not get a good 16 strand climb line, like hi vee.


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 9, 2012)

Double brain may have a safety advantage. Maybe not. I suppose its about what you like of if one is heavier than what you want. I use Arbor Plex so far and like it.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 9, 2012)

climb4fun said:


> i have only used a double braid (a rubber band of one to top it off) and im looking at getting a new suspension line. what (if any) is the difference in the feel of climbing a Solid braid compared to a double braid? while climbing i do use an ascender and i use a figure 8 to repel. sometimes i srt, sometimes i double line, just depends on my mood. any advise is appreciated. basicly im looking for a good all around rope.



Take a look at the charts in the Sherrill Tree Catalog, or search the rope manufactures web sites.
Solid braid is a rope type listed under rigging...but if you mean kernmantle it is on the climbing rope chart. 

Down guys! I am not giving advice, I am not an expert, only passing along what I see and read. 

kernmantle only for SRT
16 strand does not do (as in not recommended) SRT and also is not recommended for toothed ascenders.
Double braid...the only rope listed for both DdRT and SRT
Check the elongation numbers for each type, the lowest being .63% kernmantle (SRT only)

Personal preference for all around general use........Poison Ivy double braid for BOTH DdRT and SRT.

In this thread.(click this)...I want to improve my climbing rig
the guys pretty much, well, very much, beat the crap out of this discussion. You will find it interesting (and entertaining) if you read all of it.

Catalog snapshots below.


----------



## Carburetorless (Oct 9, 2012)

Double braid and solid braid are both good for climbing.

The only thing you need to worry about with a double braid would be if you were using it for natural crotch rigging. The double braid rigging line works well for false crotch rigging, but the friction generated during natural crotch rigging can cause the load the be distributed unevenly across the outer braids and the inner braids, causing failure under lighter loads than expected.

You might get some of the same effect if you run your double braid climbing line through multiple crotches, but it won't be near as hard on the rope as it would if you were handling dynamic loads like you do when chunking down heavy wood.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 10, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Double braid and solid braid are both good for climbing.
> 
> The only thing you need to worry about with a double braid would be if you were using it for natural crotch rigging. ......
> 
> You might get some of the same effect if you run your double braid climbing line through ......



I would agree that a solid braid is good (Good, as in approved, but would not be my selection) to climb on. 

Here is a reference to the tension being referred to at a natural crotch...........View attachment 256621


And to focus on you question climb4fun, I would put out there a couple of thoughts for you.


I see two ropes in the Sherrill catalog that are solid braid, both huge, heavy and very strong called Bull Rigger, but maybe you have something else available more suitable for climbing in a solid braid. Just make sure the ropes used for rigging are *NEVER *mixed with your climbing lines. Point, guys you work with use your climbing line to rig because that is what they are used to. 


You can worry about where the rope gets its strength, inner core, outer core, both, but for me and climbing, the strength is not the issue. I prefer to focus on the.....
surface texture, (effects how my hitch will react)
elastic elongation
and knotability
pretty much in that order. 
And I do pay attention to the recommendation ROPE USE column. I am pretty sure you would not be successful in making a Blakes Hitch work on solid braid rope. (understatement) 

Hope those thoughts give you some ideas in making your selection.


----------



## climb4fun (Oct 10, 2012)

i use a 5/8ths rigging line for anything that doesnt involve keeping my tail end alive. my biggest problem is the elasticity of this rope. its ok for drt but if im srt'n, that bouncy feel in my lifeline makes me feel unsafe. i may end up getting a kernmantle or snakebite static line just for srt climbing. i mostly climb for fun. trimming up the tree's on my property to keep everything looking nice but i have 4 3/4 acres with a lot of tree's in the 150-200 ft. range (mostly douglas fir) and i like to climb as high as i can get before i start feeling like a pansy. eventually i would like to turn this into a career though, so having all the gear in advance couldnt hurt. i'll probably have to go into portland to one of the arborist shops. weve got some really great shops out here and i think there is one on stark st. that actually has an area set up so you can test all the different ropes before you buy one.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Learned a little more.*



climb4fun said:


> i have only used a double braid (a rubber band of one to top it off) and im looking at getting a new suspension line. what (if any) is the difference in the feel of climbing a Solid braid compared to a double braid?.............



Just lost a response I wrote to this and don't have the patience to re-write so I will highlight my thoughts.
Great forum to learn...getting the answers is usually the easy part.......KNOWING THE QUESTIONS IS THE HARD PART. 

Sounds like you are making a good choice for an additional rope. Buying rope is like buying shoes, except your life depends on it. 

I learned that the "solid braid" that you asked about, in climbing lines, is normally referred to as 12 braid. I actually own some. It was cheap, I got it for a special job and I don't like it. Although it is called "solid braid" there is nothing in the middle. Just 12 braids put together tightly. All of the strength comes from the 12 outside braids. 

Solid Braid - A construction of 9, 12 or 18 strands of fiber, lock-stitched together. It has a smooth, round, firm contour which holds its shape well under pressure and load. It is excellent in pulleys and winches and whenever a firm round rope is needed. It is not as strong as other braids nor is it as spliceable. 

Notice the 16 strand is missing the note "works well with hardware".






Works well with hardware.






P.S. Love those Oregon Firs.


----------



## climb4fun (Oct 15, 2012)

i am undoubtedly spoiled with tall tree's, though i wish i had more tree's with big canopies. i would be more than happy to play in a nice old white maple but the only tree ive got that has a wide canopy is an alder... in my opinion the only good alder is one thats been felled, bucked, split and is burning in the fireplace. boy, if i could get my ass into a hundred year old oak... mmmhmmm thats my kinda climbing! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

